# Plow logo



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can find an image of a plow truck to put on a business card. I have searched for about 45mins and only found one shotty design.


----------



## crystaltopaz84 (Dec 22, 2005)

You could try microsoft's clipart, not too bad pictures there. Or you could do a google search for free clipart, then search those sites for a plow picture.

http://office.microsoft.com/clipart/results.aspx?lc=en-us&Scope=MC%2CMM%2CMP%2CMS&Query=snow+plow


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Why not take a picture of your own truck and use it?


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is one I did up quick of my truck.










What do you think?


----------



## hd2500 (Sep 16, 2005)

*magnetic sign/logo*

I took the microsoft clip-art logo, cleaned it up, changed the colors to match my truck, and e-mailed it to the guy who makes my signs for my truck.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres one for you,hope it helps


----------

